

A pigeon beats South Africa's slow internet - Kudgeon
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/south-africa/100406/pigeon-beats-south-africas-slow-internet

======
piers
Didn't they do this some point last year?

~~~
piers
Yup [http://www.mg.co.za/article/2009-09-10-winston-the-homing-
pi...](http://www.mg.co.za/article/2009-09-10-winston-the-homing-pigeon-draws-
tweets-of-support)

